# 5.9K RAW video recording still a possibility for the EOS-1D X Mark III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 30, 2019)

> We were told a few months back the EOS-1D X Mark III was being tested with 6K video capabilities. However, Canon only mentioned 4K recording during their development announcement.
> We have been told that 5.9K RAW external recording is still on the table. A final decision on the feature had not been made at the time of the source testing the camera.
> On a side note, the EOS-1D X Mark III will record full sensor 4K, so that means no crop. 4K will also have DPAF.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Cochese (Dec 30, 2019)

I don't personally have any use for the feature, hell, I never even record in 4K in general and most of the wedding videographers I know shoot in 1080/ 60fps. But I do know that shooting 5.6k will look good on a spec sheet against Nikon and/ or Sony for a little while.


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 30, 2019)

Cochese said:


> I don't personally have any use for the feature, hell, I never even record in 4K in general and most of the wedding videographers I know shoot in 1080/ 60fps. But I do know that shooting 5.6k will look good on a spec sheet against Nikon and/ or Sony for a little while.



I would love to have 6k recording on a Canon camera for macro, a spider entombing a fly or a ladybug snacking on an aphid. With 6k I could use the 100mm L IS lens to film things and crop, instead of the non-IS MP-E65mm at 2x.
But it would be 'nice to have', certainly not in the realm of 'dealbreaker' for me.


----------



## sanj (Dec 30, 2019)

4k no crop is fantastic as is. 6k is great too, although I do not have much use for 6k just yet.


----------



## peters (Dec 30, 2019)

Cochese said:


> I don't personally have any use for the feature, hell, I never even record in 4K in general and most of the wedding videographers I know shoot in 1080/ 60fps. But I do know that shooting 5.6k will look good on a spec sheet against Nikon and/ or Sony for a little while.


Hm I guess they use 1080p 60fps because there are not many cameras with 4k 60 (if its not a tiny sensor)


----------



## masterpix (Dec 30, 2019)

I would still be more impressed with 24-28MP sensor with 16-20FPS. High dynamic range and low noise at high ISO.


----------



## bellorusso (Dec 30, 2019)

Definitely, people need different things, so wise decision for Canon would be to release at least two different 1Dxs - one for sports and video - 6k, 20fps etc, and other for studio and landscapes - with up to 100 megapixels.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Dec 30, 2019)

bellorusso said:


> Definitely, people need different things, so wise decision for Canon would be to release at least two different 1Dxs - one for sports and video - 6k, 20fps etc, and other for studio and landscapes - with up to 100 megapixels.


Whats the point of a studio 1dx. Isnt it designed just got ruggedness and sports/speed. two things a studio isnt known for.


----------



## nonac (Dec 30, 2019)

bellorusso said:


> Definitely, people need different things, so wise decision for Canon would be to release at least two different 1Dxs - one for sports and video - 6k, 20fps etc, and other for studio and landscapes - with up to 100 megapixels.


I'm a sports shooter, why not make a sports still image camera and a video camera? I have never used video ever on any of my DSLRs? How much extra are those that just shoot stills paying for something they don't use. I know I cant be the only one.


----------



## DBounce (Dec 30, 2019)

nonac said:


> I'm a sports shooter, why not make a sports still image camera and a video camera? I have never used video ever on any of my DSLRs? How much extra are those that just shoot stills paying for something they don't use. I know I cant be the only one.


Didn’t they try that already with the 1DC? Didn’t go too well then, pretty sure they will never try that move again.


----------



## Franklyok (Dec 30, 2019)

6k hardware shuold defenitely BE THERE. We can have the firmware later. We do not want a lot cheaper panasonic to harass so much...


----------



## FitzwaterPhoto (Dec 30, 2019)

I can't be the only pro photographer that shoots a huge variety of things? I cover events, shoot in my studio and make videos. I would love a robust camera like this(sometimes I cover fast action) but I'm afraid it is going to be too low in MP for me. My best hope will be a 5D replacement or similar to 5D R model. If this was at least 30MP it would be my next camera.


----------



## Cochese (Dec 30, 2019)

peters said:


> Hm I guess they use 1080p 60fps because there are not many cameras with 4k 60 (if its not a tiny sensor)


That, and the storage required is pretty crazy. Then again, I suppose a 1D series camera isn't exactly the wedding photographer go to (though, I do know a couple who use a 1DXII and another with the similar D4).


----------



## Cochese (Dec 30, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> I would love to have 6k recording on a Canon camera for macro, a spider entombing a fly or a ladybug snacking on an aphid. With 6k I could use the 100mm L IS lens to film things and crop, instead of the non-IS MP-E65mm at 2x.
> But it would be 'nice to have', certainly not in the realm of 'dealbreaker' for me.


I'm really hoping the MP-e gets an update soon. MP-R, if you will. That would be a huge push for me to jump into the RF cameras. 
Though, right now I really want that lowa probe macro. My friend rented one and let me play around with it for a bit. It's everything I thought it would be when I first saw the concept.


----------



## masterpix (Dec 30, 2019)

bellorusso said:


> Definitely, people need different things, so wise decision for Canon would be to release at least two different 1Dxs - one for sports and video - 6k, 20fps etc, and other for studio and landscapes - with up to 100 megapixels.


The 100MP 1Dx you suggested sound like the 5Dv. It does not need to have a rugged body, high FPS, and it also don't need to have high ISO for you will use it with artificial lightening. The 1Dx is for action, so it has to have all those features.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 30, 2019)

6K video at full frame- shoot at 30 fps, then pull a frame for a jpg still image- BOOM!


----------



## gouldopfl (Dec 30, 2019)

FitzwaterPhoto said:


> I can't be the only pro photographer that shoots a huge variety of things? I cover events, shoot in my studio and make videos. I would love a robust camera like this(sometimes I cover fast action) but I'm afraid it is going to be too low in MP for me. My best hope will be a 5D replacement or similar to 5D R model. If this was at least 30MP it would be my next camera.


I'd be surprised if it weren't one of the next 2 EOS R. The first may have an 83 megapixel sensor, dual cards and possibly ibis, the follow up a hybrid that take EF and RF natively. The new 1 DX iii supposedly allows you to keep the mirror up so sort of a hybrid. I just don't see Canon or other camera manufacturers spending a lot of development dollars on DSLR technology going forward.
.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Dec 30, 2019)

Makes sense to me. Basically a c500 Mark II in a DSLR body the same way that a 1DX Mark II is a scaled up c200. 5.9K down sampled to 4K for internal recording and 5.9K to external recorder. 24MP for stills which is a respectable 20% bump over the 1DX2. If it were my project that's what I would have been driving towards.

Yes I know all of you Canon Rumorites hate video but the tech to push high MP/High FR data is going to come from the cinema side unless you want a 1DX3 with a 5D4/R 30MP sensor that maxes out at 8 FPS or so.


----------



## serhatakbal (Dec 30, 2019)

I have been using Canon for a long time! EOS 1 DX shows up every 4 years but competitors every year create new things 6K, 8K / 40 mp 50 mp .. 240fps
you have spoken almost entirely but why are you silent on slow motion? I hope Canon thinks this!!!


----------



## Profit007 (Dec 30, 2019)

I think they're waiting to see what Nikon does, and will compete with the Nikon flagship as needed. If they offer 5.9k raw via external I'll buy 3. If they disable DPAF for 5.9k, this could be a great time to jump ship, despite all the waiting till this camera finally arrived.

Many bird and sports photographers don't care about 6k video, but photographers producing 4k video in their spare time do care a lot. As stills shooters we are addicted to being able to crop in post, and want the same ability for our serious but part time video work.

Canon missed the 4k video boat, always behind, always too late to be relevant, if they want to change they need to give us a camera for tomorrow, not a camera for yesterday.

Much of their current financial pain is because they were committed to being a follower, not a leader. Today is a good day to change. Tomorrow more stills shooters will be shooting video than ever before. Give us a camera for tomorrow!


----------



## reef58 (Dec 30, 2019)

gouldopfl said:


> I'd be surprised if it weren't one of the next 2 EOS R. The first may have an 83 megapixel sensor, dual cards and possibly ibis, the follow up a hybrid that take EF and RF natively. The new 1 DX iii supposedly allows you to keep the mirror up so sort of a hybrid. I just don't see Canon or other camera manufacturers spending a lot of development dollars on DSLR technology going forward.
> .



Maybe but aren't DSLR's half of the camera market? Do you think they will just say nah someone else can have that?


----------



## reef58 (Dec 30, 2019)

Profit007 said:


> I think they're waiting to see what Nikon does, and will compete with the Nikon flagship as needed. If they offer 5.9k raw via external I'll buy 3. If they disable DPAF for 5.9k, this could be a great time to jump ship, despite all the waiting till this camera finally arrived.
> 
> Many bird and sports photographers don't care about 6k video, but photographers producing 4k video in their spare time do care a lot. As stills shooters we are addicted to being able to crop in post, and want the same ability for our serious but part time video work.
> 
> ...



Wasn't the 1dx2 the only full frame DSLR to shoot 4k 60 for several years? How did they miss the boat? I am all for pushing tech forward but lets not rewrite history.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 30, 2019)

Profit007 said:


> I think they're waiting to see what Nikon does, and will compete with the Nikon flagship as needed...



If they don't know what Nikon is going to do already, they need to fire their entire competitive intelligence staff.


----------



## tron (Dec 31, 2019)

masterpix said:


> The 100MP 1Dx you suggested sound like the 5Dv. It does not need to have a rugged body, high FPS, and it also don't need to have high ISO for you will use it with artificial lightening. The 1Dx is for action, so it has to have all those features.


No it does not sound at all! You ignore 5DsR and/or its successor in EF or RF mount is for that. The rest of 5D were general purpose cameras. Since when a general purpose camera can/will have 100Mp?


----------



## peters (Dec 31, 2019)

Cochese said:


> That, and the storage required is pretty crazy. Then again, I suppose a 1D series camera isn't exactly the wedding photographer go to (though, I do know a couple who use a 1DXII and another with the similar D4).


Jeah, I think the 1DX II got for wedding PHOTOGRAPHERS a lot of pros and cons:
- very loud
- very heavy
- not that much resolution
+ nice viewfinder, good AF, good Lowlight
The cons overweight though in my opinion and I prefer my 5D IV or sony a7R IV

For Wedding VIDEOGRAPHERS its a whole other story in my opinion:
+ pretty much the only camera with nearly full-frame 4k 60fps which is realy great
+ incredible nicecolors out of camera, beautifull skintones even without any grading
+ very useful AF, especialy for working with a gimbal...
- ... which you need because you have no ibis
- quite heavy and quite big files
The Pros overweight in my opinion which makes it a great choice for wedding videographers.

The 1DX III will certainly be a beast in that area of work  (If people are willing to work with the weight and filesizes)


----------



## peters (Dec 31, 2019)

Profit007 said:


> Many bird and sports photographers don't care about 6k video, but photographers producing 4k video in their spare time do care a lot. As stills shooters we are addicted to being able to crop in post, and want the same ability for our serious but part time video work.



It also could be interesting for bird and sports guys - it gives you 30 frames per second (maybe even 60?) of 24mpixel raw files. That pretty impressive =)


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 31, 2019)

Profit007 said:


> I think they're waiting to see what Nikon does, and will compete with the Nikon flagship as needed. If they offer 5.9k raw via external I'll buy 3. If they disable DPAF for 5.9k, this could be a great time to jump ship, despite all the waiting till this camera finally arrived.
> 
> Many bird and sports photographers don't care about 6k video, but photographers producing 4k video in their spare time do care a lot. As stills shooters we are addicted to being able to crop in post, and want the same ability for our serious but part time video work.
> 
> ...


What do you mean canon missed the 4k boat? Pretty sure the 1dx2 has the best 4k available.


----------



## GoldWing (Dec 31, 2019)

masterpix said:


> I would still be more impressed with 24-28MP sensor with 16-20FPS. High dynamic range and low noise at high ISO.


Meet too! Nikon will be doing 24.6MP on the D6. Curious to see if Canon will win or lose this one.


----------



## GoldWing (Dec 31, 2019)

reef58 said:


> Maybe but aren't DSLR's half of the camera market? Do you think they will just say nah someone else can have that?


Sports Pros want OVF. Need OVF. Canon won't be stupid. The Nikon D6 is going to be over 24MP with in camera stabilization. Canon must be working day and night to try and catch up or better Nikon.


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 31, 2019)

Cochese said:


> I'm really hoping the MP-e gets an update soon. MP-R, if you will. That would be a huge push for me to jump into the RF cameras.
> Though, right now I really want that lowa probe macro. My friend rented one and let me play around with it for a bit. It's everything I thought it would be when I first saw the concept.



The Laowa 100mm and probe lens are on top of my wish list for next sprint. The 100mm would largely replace my MP-E, since I rarely go over 2x.
I'm curious what kind of features Canon would add to an MP-R compared to the old one, a modeling ring light would be the obvious thing. I am hesitant to switch, though, the CPL adapter gives me a polarizer for all the macro lenses without interfering with the MT24-EX heads. So it would need to be a big leap forward for me to buy it. Or I could win the lottery


----------



## unfocused (Dec 31, 2019)

GoldWing said:


> Meet too! Nikon will be doing 24.6MP on the D6. Curious to see if Canon will win or lose this one.


Hate to burst your bubble. Better go read Nikon Rumors.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 31, 2019)

GoldWing said:


> Sports Pros want OVF. Need OVF.


So the pros shooting 220mph MotoGP bikes at 20fps with EVFs on their Sonys are delusional? Get real.


----------



## Architect1776 (Dec 31, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



The biggest question is how will this stack up against the D6. Will AF be far superior as it shoots stills? It will likely smoke the D6 as far as video focus as Sony has not caught up with anything as good as the DPAF on their sensors.
Will speed with the OVF still be king and include precise and rapid eye AF?
Will it have more MPs and a better DR than the D6?
It would just be nice to have the Canon flagship be demonstrably superior to any other pro camera on the market for the next 4 years or so.
IBIS should be thrown in as well. FF 4K is definitely required at the 24p favorite speed as well as some really good slow motion in 4K.
3-4 Processors? Why not if needed to up the game similar to what computers are doing with multiple cores.


----------



## tron (Dec 31, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Hate to burst your bubble. Better go read Nikon Rumors.


Wow! It seems that either both companies or the rumors sites laugh at us! It seems that even the D750 successor will stay at 24mpixels.

Now if Canon does the same with 5DMkV I am fine with it assuming they improve the already vastly improved DR and they boost a little high ISO performance and fps. I assume they will also add 4K with no crop which leaves me indifferent since I am a stills shooter.

I just hope they will keep CF and that they will just add UHS-II support for the SD card.

I can't think of anything else. Unless they want to include the booster circuit that 7DII has (that gives more voltage to the white lenses)

P.S Nice catch that piece of info from Nikon rumors.


----------



## GoldWing (Dec 31, 2019)

kaihp said:


> So the pros shooting 220mph MotoGP bikes at 20fps with EVFs on their Sonys are delusional? Get real.


Following a bike on a road or track is very basic stuff. It's not like game play. But yes most SONY shootes who think following an object no matter the speed on a set path is "sports" that needs an OVF would be delusional.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 31, 2019)

GoldWing said:


> Following a bike on a road or track is very basic stuff. It's not like game play. But yes most SONY shootes who think following an object no matter the speed on a set path is "sports" that needs an OVF would be delusional.


You need to shoot NASCAR races.... Turn left, turn left, repeat 200 times.....

very different from team sports where everyone is going in a different direction at the same time.....

please note that I am not making fun of Motorsport photographers, but this is a very different field than team sports. What works for one genre does not necessarily work for others. While a 1DX2 might be the best camera for some sports, a Sony might be better for others. The variations between sports are so great that the idea of one camera that is the best for all is laughable. BTW, the number one camera in motor sports just might be a GoPro . Nobody is going to mount a 1DX2 with a 600F4 to their helmet


----------



## reef58 (Dec 31, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> The biggest question is how will this stack up against the D6. Will AF be far superior as it shoots stills? It will likely smoke the D6 as far as video focus as Sony has not caught up with anything as good as the DPAF on their sensors.
> Will speed with the OVF still be king and include precise and rapid eye AF?
> Will it have more MPs and a better DR than the D6?
> It would just be nice to have the Canon flagship be demonstrably superior to any other pro camera on the market for the next 4 years or so.
> ...



I am always curious about this. Why does it have to be superior to the D6? What if it is the best camera you have ever owned but is not superior to the Nikon. I am beginning to think people are treating cameras similar to sports teams. They are rooting for one "their brand" to be the best for no apparent logical reason other than bragging rights. I really am perplexed. I want a 1dx3 for the upgrades I suspect it will offer over the mk2. I couldn't care less how it compares against Nikon or Sony as long as the specs are in line with my expectations. It seems I have lost touch.


----------



## Profit007 (Jan 1, 2020)

reef58 said:


> Wasn't the 1dx2 the only full frame DSLR to shoot 4k 60 for several years? How did they miss the boat? I am all for pushing tech forward but lets not rewrite history.



Actually the 1DX2 is a 1.3x crop for 4k capture. So no, Canon only offer 4k 60fps full frame in their C500 II @ $23k.


----------



## GoldWing (Jan 1, 2020)

OVF.... for "really" fast-moving sports that moves in "crazy" directions. The type of sports you can't use a monopod, tripod, gimbal or the head of the photographer next to you. "Game Play" is handheld 400 or 300 2.8's swing'n for the trees like there is no tomorrow. No EVF in the WORLD is that good YET!!! Hey Canon..... Where is my 1DXMKIII with 30MP's at 15fps RAW? 

I'm waiting!!!!!!


----------



## reef58 (Jan 1, 2020)

Profit007 said:


> Actually the 1DX2 is a 1.3x crop for 4k capture. So no, Canon only offer 4k 60fps full frame in their C500 II @ $23k.



Yes but who was offering better? No one for quite some time. I don't obsess over specs but which cameras offer full frame 4k 60p now? I suspect it is not many.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 1, 2020)

peters said:


> It also could be interesting for bird and sports guys - it gives you 30 frames per second (maybe even 60?) of 24mpixel raw files. That pretty impressive =)



Most sport photographers are, by contract, not allowed to take moving images, especially at important events. Even if they could, the file sizes would add up very quickly so the video side of the 1DX range does not help sport photographers. I shoot sport and video, but both are separate and not at the same event. While I have used the 4K mode for video, I do not use it much as there is little point for what I am trying to do and it just makes the whole process (downloading, editing, rendering, storage etc.) take longer.


----------



## Architect1776 (Jan 1, 2020)

reef58 said:


> I am always curious about this. Why does it have to be superior to the D6? What if it is the best camera you have ever owned but is not superior to the Nikon. I am beginning to think people are treating cameras similar to sports teams. They are rooting for one "their brand" to be the best for no apparent logical reason other than bragging rights. I really am perplexed. I want a 1dx3 for the upgrades I suspect it will offer over the mk2. I couldn't care less how it compares against Nikon or Sony as long as the specs are in line with my expectations. It seems I have lost touch.



It is called maintaining market share and yes it is a severe competition.
Ask Rambler, Packard and others what happens if it is not what is being asked for.
Yes, I absolutely agree most all of the junk and features thrown on are just that, junk.
But is is perception and that makes for sales and survival in the battle to stay in business.


----------



## Russ6357 (Jan 1, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Hate to burst your bubble. Better go read Nikon Rumors.



If Canon indeed ship a 20MP DXIII and a 75MP 5DSR replacement (as the rumours seem to indicate) then I'm going to seriously consider jumping ship to Sony. Current A9II is 24 MP, they have a fabulous 400 2.8 and I've heard good things about the 600. 

I'm tired of Canon not listening to it's (dwindling) mass of wildlife shooters...

....fingers crossed this doesn't happen


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 1, 2020)

peters said:


> It also could be interesting for bird and sports guys - it gives you 30 frames per second (maybe even 60?) of 24mpixel raw files. That pretty impressive =)


Yes, a 60 FPS burst as the batter swings at the ball or as the netkeeper blocks a kick.... giving you the moment of contact


----------



## reef58 (Jan 1, 2020)

Architect1776 said:


> It is called maintaining market share and yes it is a severe competition.
> Ask Rambler, Packard and others what happens if it is not what is being asked for.
> Yes, I absolutely agree most all of the junk and features thrown on are just that, junk.
> But is is perception and that makes for sales and survival in the battle to stay in business.



Can they not maintain market with a great 1dx3 which is not superior to the d6? Lets say the 1dx3 is 24mp, 18fps and has great auto focus. The d6 comes in at 26mp 20fps, and similar auto focus. Can had CPS, superb DPAF, great menu layouts with touchscreens, and "Canon colors". Why does Canon go the way of Packard? I am not convinced and I could be wrong that a great number of shooters are chasing brands and dumping all of their multi thousand dollar lens kits each time another body come out. There are a few I know, but I am not dumping my 4 camera bodies and 10 plus lenses just because Nikon has a few more mega pixels and .2 more stops of dynamic range.. Maybe I am the minority.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 1, 2020)

reef58 said:


> I am always curious about this. Why does it have to be superior to the D6? What if it is the best camera you have ever owned but is not superior to the Nikon. I am beginning to think people are treating cameras similar to sports teams. They are rooting for one "their brand" to be the best for no apparent logical reason other than bragging rights. I really am perplexed. I want a 1dx3 for the upgrades I suspect it will offer over the mk2. I couldn't care less how it compares against Nikon or Sony as long as the specs are in line with my expectations. It seems I have lost touch.


Traditionally the flagship Canon and Nikon models pretty much mirror one another. If one is "superior" to the other, it is only in things that an individual photographer may prefer. Most of the people buying these cameras are not brand switchers. Too much investment in equipment and in learning the particular quirks of each brand. It would take something really big to get Nikon users to switch to Canon or Canon users to switch to Nikon. (I've yet to meet any sports photographer who uses Sony, although I know some professional video creators who use Sony.)

You get a skewed perception from reading this forum, which is heavily weighted to tech enthusiasts with lots of disposable income. That group is more likely to go chasing specs than the average user of the top of the line Canon or Nikon.

I didn't believe the 20mp sensor rumor until Nikon Rumors reported that the new D6 will have 20 mp. I'm a little disappointed, because for my work (small college sports), I would have liked to have had a few more pixels to crop. But, I'm taking a wait and see attitude. I'm hoping this means that both Canon and Nikon will offer some big improvements in other areas that compensate for the lack of an increase in resolution. If I could shoot at 12800 and have it look like 6400, I'd happily take 20 mp, but I'm skeptical about that.


----------



## frankchn (Jan 1, 2020)

reef58 said:


> Can they not maintain market with a great 1dx3 which is not superior to the d6? Lets say the 1dx3 is 24mp, 18fps and has great auto focus. The d6 comes in at 26mp 20fps, and similar auto focus. Can had CPS, superb DPAF, great menu layouts with touchscreens, and "Canon colors". Why does Canon go the way of Packard? I am not convinced and I could be wrong that a great number of shooters are chasing brands and dumping all of their multi thousand dollar lens kits each time another body come out. There are a few I know, but I am not dumping my 4 camera bodies and 10 plus lenses just because Nikon has a few more mega pixels and .2 more stops of dynamic range.. Maybe I am the minority.



Precisely. The only point in recent memory where I remember pro sports photographers switching in large numbers is when the 1D Mark III had major autofocus issues due to submirror misalignment back in 2007.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 1, 2020)

GoldWing said:


> Following a bike on a road or track is very basic stuff. It's not like game play. But yes most SONY shootes who think following an object no matter the speed on a set path is "sports" that needs an OVF would be delusional.


Very true. As a wildlife shooter I would compare that to different types of birds. Following something like an Albatross would be the equivalent to following a car on a race track. Easy as. Following someone playing footy would be the equivalent of following a cheetah ducking and weaving. There is no sports equivalent to trying to track a swallow in flight however


----------



## jedy (Jan 2, 2020)

peters said:


> Hm I guess they use 1080p 60fps because there are not many cameras with 4k 60 (if its not a tiny sensor)


You assume people have the computer processing power to work with 4K footage and enough storage capacity for it. You also assume the clients have the ability to view 4K footage. Not everyone owns or wants a 4K TV yet. Don’t assume if cameras offered FF 4K 60, every videographer would start using it.


----------



## jedy (Jan 2, 2020)

Profit007 said:


> I think they're waiting to see what Nikon does, and will compete with the Nikon flagship as needed. If they offer 5.9k raw via external I'll buy 3. If they disable DPAF for 5.9k, this could be a great time to jump ship, despite all the waiting till this camera finally arrived.
> 
> Many bird and sports photographers don't care about 6k video, but photographers producing 4k video in their spare time do care a lot. As stills shooters we are addicted to being able to crop in post, and want the same ability for our serious but part time video work.
> 
> ...


There are already people doing video fashion shoots, for example who shoot 4K video and then take high-res stills from the footage. I wonder if this could become more commonplace if cameras offer better video specs??


----------



## peters (Jan 2, 2020)

jedy said:


> You assume people have the computer processing power to work with 4K footage and enough storage capacity for it. You also assume the clients have the ability to view 4K footage. Not everyone owns or wants a 4K TV yet. Don’t assume if cameras offered FF 4K 60, every videographer would start using it.


I think people who are in the market for a 6000$ camera are certainly able to work with 4k footage. Especialy since PC Power went way up in the last 5 years. Every decent configured 1000$ PC can easily handle 4k files. We are not talking about bit composed shots with lots of vfx. Its just a wedding documentary timeline.
I think, especialy wedding videographers (and photographers) should always try to offer the best they can. There shouldnt be a race to the bottom.
You are right about clients though, 1080p delivery is certainly enough (though 4k can be a selling word, since its a big buzzword). But 4k footage offers lots of benefits in Post like the ability to crop or stabilize way better. The export also looks better. 

I think the biggest argument why people wont use the 1DX III that much for wedding videography is the weight. Carrying this on a gimbal for 12 hours could be VERY exhausting :-D (even if its still lightweight compared to a c200 which probably offers not that much quality. Wedding-Gimbal-Guys will probably still go for mirrorless Sonys or Fujis. Though I still think the 1DX III will be a great camera for this, if you aim for the highest quality)


----------



## GoldWing (Jan 2, 2020)

reef58 said:


> Can they not maintain market with a great 1dx3 which is not superior to the d6? Lets say the 1dx3 is 24mp, 18fps and has great auto focus. The d6 comes in at 26mp 20fps, and similar auto focus. Can had CPS, superb DPAF, great menu layouts with touchscreens, and "Canon colors". Why does Canon go the way of Packard? I am not convinced and I could be wrong that a great number of shooters are chasing brands and dumping all of their multi thousand dollar lens kits each time another body come out. There are a few I know, but I am not dumping my 4 camera bodies and 10 plus lenses just because Nikon has a few more mega pixels and .2 more stops of dynamic range.. Maybe I am the minority.


Dud someone say the 1DXMKIII will be 24MP???


----------



## reef58 (Jan 2, 2020)

GoldWing said:


> Dud someone say the 1DXMKIII will be 24MP???



At this point I don't think anyone here knows.


----------



## GoldWing (Jan 3, 2020)

expatinasia said:


> Most sport photographers are, by contract, not allowed to take moving images, especially at important events. Even if they could, the file sizes would add up very quickly so the video side of the 1DX range does not help sport photographers. I shoot sport and video, but both are separate and not at the same event. While I have used the 4K mode for video, I do not use it much as there is little point for what I am trying to do and it just makes the whole process (downloading, editing, rendering, storage etc.) take longer.


Not only are we not allowed without "expressed permission" but there are pages on how we are to interact with TV broadcast, league and team personnel shooting video and how not to interfere. 

We don't shoot video and they don't shoot stills. It's two separate groups of professionals.


----------



## Tom W (Jan 3, 2020)

Pixel count is something of a mystery at this point. Rumors of 20 and of 24 have emerged. Either of which could be wrong, given that the 5D4 has a very nice sensor with 30. I know file size is important too, as sports shooter tend to fire off a couple of thousand at a setting, and while the newest computers can handle big files and have huge storage options, not every entity is going to go out and update their hardware en masse to accommodate the latest pro camera.


----------



## GoldWing (Jan 3, 2020)

Tom W said:


> Pixel count is something of a mystery at this point. Rumors of 20 and of 24 have emerged. Either of which could be wrong, given that the 5D4 has a very nice sensor with 30. I know file size is important too, as sports shooter tend to fire off a couple of thousand at a setting, and while the newest computers can handle big files and have huge storage options, not every entity is going to go out and update their hardware en masse to accommodate the latest pro camera.


Tom, you are spot on. Most people don't realize how many frames we get off per game. I've filled 2 to 3 256GB cards, Stating at practice, half-time, lockers and the game. I always have the cards for each shoot transferred to a 3 or 4 TB portable drive. The RAW files are then batched for JPEG thumbnails that are used for browsing. There is always enough room on the drive that you could create TIFF's of each file too. There is plenty of room to bump the files to 30MP each and we could use the same workflow and still use a 3 to 4 TB drive per day.

The primary reason we would love the extra MP's is for cropping.

I think many are biased. The video guys are yelling at "6K" I can punch out great frames.

So even those who don't shoot stills admit that we need more room to crop "at times". I think we've all wished we filled our frames at times. Never mind that when we do the extra MP's would be appreciated too.

As someone who shoots 1000's of frames a day, I welcome the bump to 24 or 30MP and it won't affect us in production or post.

Happy New Year


----------



## kaihp (Jan 14, 2020)

GoldWing said:


> Following a bike on a road or track is very basic stuff. It's not like game play. But yes most SONY shootes who think following an object no matter the speed on a set path is "sports" that needs an OVF would be delusional.


Sounds like you haven't tried it. Try it out and let us know how it worked out for you.


----------

